# XBOX Live 1.0 fanmade replacement server announced, titled "Insignia"



## Kioku_Dreams (May 22, 2020)

Before anyone comes in saying "inb4dmca burrrrr"... It's been in the works for a while, and is "clean room". Everything about it is original and doesn't use Microsofts code. No, the leaks weren't used in it, either.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 22, 2020)

This is awesome. I wish something like for the psp (adrenaline) I would exist. I miss playing Logan’s shadow online.


----------



## Dartz150 (May 22, 2020)

This is why the hacking scene is awesome, bringing back features like this makes the preservation of old consoles really worth it. Time to dust off my old xbox, it has been sitting inside a carborad box for nearly 15 years...


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2020)

I wonder if i can find anyone playing crimson skies.  I was seriously looking at a steel battalion package other day.  Imagine?


----------



## DinohScene (May 22, 2020)

Last thing I heard about a replacement service was on Assembler.
Guess it died with the site?

This is neat tho!


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> This is why the hacking scene is awesome, bringing back features like this makes the preservation of old consoles really worth it. Time to dust off my old xbox, it has been sitting inside a carborad box for nearly 15 years...


probably should've taken it out of that box 5 years ago and taken out the clock capacitor


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2020)

time to buy an ogxbox... and replace the clock capacitor 'cause those things nowdays are melting the motherboard


----------



## Daggot (May 22, 2020)

This is just great.


----------



## CORE (May 22, 2020)

Awesome always great to see such projects.

A Fanmade Server (Service) Client for Home DIY use once Official Servers go Offline or other DIY Servers so you can Host yourself.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 22, 2020)

My only gripe is that nulled systems won't work. Oooooof


----------



## ja42 (May 22, 2020)

I have xbox classic 1.4 chip alladin 2tb 1000 games on it how to play online far cry instincs


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2020)

ja42 said:


> I have xbox classic 1.4 chip alladin 2tb 1000 games on it how to play online far cry instincs


use xlink kai, this won't be releasing for quite some time


----------



## FR0ZN (May 22, 2020)

ja42 said:


> I have xbox classic 1.4 chip alladin 2tb 1000 games on it how to play online far cry instincs


It only works with 999 games on thf HDD


----------



## ja42 (May 22, 2020)




----------



## kumikochan (May 22, 2020)

You don't have to replace the capacitor. You can just cut it out and works perfectly without. Why do you even need to know the time on a console in an era where you literally are bombed to dead with clocks everywhere


----------



## nikeymikey (May 22, 2020)

Memoir said:


> My only gripe is that nulled systems won't work. Oooooof



Thats concerning.. All my systems are nulled for easy hard drive replacement. And im pretty sure im one of many in a similar situation. The most up to date softmod package (Rocky5) even provides it as an option and in most places its recommended to do it.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 23, 2020)

For most things I would be content with system link.

That said I do like to see things like this.


----------



## SuperDan (May 23, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> This is awesome. I wish something like for the psp (adrenaline) I would exist. I miss playing Logan’s shadow online.


I'd love to play some starwars battlefront 2.. I have the modded one that still works online using ppsspp....


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 23, 2020)

SuperDan said:


> I'd love to play some starwars battlefront 2.. I have the modded one that still works online using ppsspp....


OH! Maybe I’ll try that way.


----------



## Ryccardo (May 23, 2020)

Memoir said:


> My only gripe is that nulled systems won't work. Oooooof





nikeymikey said:


> Thats concerning.. All my systems are nulled for easy hard drive replacement.


What's the big deal? Any eeprom hdd key except all zero is fine, and I doubt AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA (for example) is that less memorable than 00000000000000000000000000000000 

And a flashed or chipped console with an unlocked HDD is king when it comes to data recovery and ease of replacement!


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 23, 2020)

I would love to play Unreal Championship 2 again, but I don't know if anyone else would want to.

Unreal is the best online games of all time IMO, and nothing comes close.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 23, 2020)

Ryccardo said:


> What's the big deal? Any eeprom hdd key except all zero is fine, and I doubt AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA (for example) is that less memorable than 00000000000000000000000000000000
> 
> And a flashed or chipped console with an unlocked HDD is king when it comes to data recovery and ease of replacement!


I'm still new to this world, so changing HDD keys is foreign to me. May be simple, but I haven't messed with it, yet. I have a chipped system tho :v


----------



## limpbiz411 (May 23, 2020)

just when i busted out the old og xbox 2 days ago to play halo 2. what a coincidence i haven't touched it in about 8 years


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2020)

I have been waiting for over 20 years 
For someone to do a reboot of Xbox 1.0
Live.

So I thought what I'd do is drop a little bit of 
A resource for the location of the Sdl/ask
Repository because I know the group that 
Has been working hard on this was needing
Some way or clues to the source programming code so here you go.
Xbox 1.0 live} sdk

Nuget.org/Packages/Microsoft.Xbox.live.sdk.winRT.UX

Known versions
V.1.0.3.6
V.1.0.3.4
V.1.0.2.8
V.1.0.2.6

Packages include)
Net CLi-
And
Data Packet References

I did a local search by typing
Xbox 1.0 live Babylon

Games with net Cli frameworks that are exploitable that were used to also implement
Some alternative ways of debugging using cpp and cli together.

Metaltech warriors  (PS2&Xbox)

007 agent under fire (PS2&Xbox)

The history channel  (PS2&Xbox-PC)
Battle for the pacific

Thank goodness for reboots......
I still think The Cowboy Bebop anime should get another chance at being booted back into deep relevance, but at least I still have Xbox so gorgeous and wide is all that is in the universe but the Beauty is all that is connected through it.


----------



## Ali3n90 (May 23, 2020)

This is awesome! Got 2 consoles! The only issue is that according to the notes, if you zeroed out the HDD serial number you won't be able to use it.


----------



## enderer (May 23, 2020)

omg omg OMG!  i'll finally be able to play conker live & reloaded online! fkn yeah!


----------



## Zense (May 23, 2020)

Great! i always like when people restore these things. Only tried online through xlink kai once in Halo 2 and it was full of hackers - A fun first experience but not something I'd do regularly.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (May 23, 2020)

We need a softmodded Xbox for this right? Is there an easy way to do so without a modchip?


----------



## Milenko (May 23, 2020)

Look up the save game exploits


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 23, 2020)

can i play club penguin on this


----------



## FAST6191 (May 23, 2020)

HaloEffect17 said:


> We need a softmodded Xbox for this right? Is there an easy way to do so without a modchip?


I imagine a properly done softmod would make it easier (especially if you want to install DLC, do out of region, have specific updates to ensure specific bugs are available and whatnot, maybe some cheats, level or content hacks as well) but the breakdown I saw sounded like it would work on stock (probably messing with a DNS server like we see on other consoles to block online or go on third party offerings).

Still there are two main approaches.
1) Driveswap. The hard drives (which contain the OS and all that) are locked with a secret key (this is the EEPROM part of discussions) but for a short moment during boot they are not. You can then open the xbox up, wait for this point, rip the cable out, plug it into a PC and write to the drive as per normal. It will then boot up later and you would presumably have stuffed a nice exploit and custom dashboard for it to load into.
2) Save game based softmods. Get a custom modded save onto your xbox (either want an action replay, save from an already modded xbox on a memory card, or take a controller cable and wire it for USB* and hope your collection of 2 gig or less flash drives has one that works) and load the attendant game (hope your DVD drive still works). Originally there were 3 games most used but I think there are a few others today as some people had some fun with them.
Anyway upon trying to load the save the game will crash and go to the softmod installer, follow the on screen instructions.
Depending upon how this Live emulator works you might need to do a few things -- there are few options like virtual EEPROM, shadow C and the ability to still boot into the Microsoft dashboard by pressing eject to power on (which some of the very latest softmods people made in the last few years might skip as everybody thought Live was dead and thus no point in having the option).

*5 wires inside a xbox extension, 4 inside a USB. If the USB is proper colours it will be the same as the xbox. Get a USB extension and solder like coloured wire to like coloured wire leaving the 5th inside the xbox wire alone. Congratulations you can read said 2 gig or less USB drives at USB 1.1 speeds on your xbox after you modded it, fake a memory card for the xbox to copy saves around, if you left the male USB end on use an original xbox controller on PC then you also have that, and I guess have it act as a USB extension still if all the parts are still there.


----------



## nikeymikey (May 23, 2020)

Ryccardo said:


> What's the big deal? Any eeprom hdd key except all zero is fine, and I doubt AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA (for example) is that less memorable than 00000000000000000000000000000000
> 
> And a flashed or chipped console with an unlocked HDD is king when it comes to data recovery and ease of replacement!



My consoles are both chipped with X3 chips and TSOP flashed just in case, hdd's nulled for convenience.... If its as simple as changing it from zeroes to all one letter then thats all gravy.... I can dump the eeprom in a flash and edit it to whatever it needs to e


----------



## StrayGuitarist (May 24, 2020)

YES. YES, YES, YES, YES, YES, YES. BURNOUT 3 ONLINE. HALO 2 ONLINE. FFFFUCK YES.


----------



## codezer0 (May 25, 2020)

Not gonna lie, I'm looking forward to this. I had to take a hard pass on the Xbox when it was new because of the requirement for paid online then. Since then, I've managed to rescue at least a few "for parts" Xbox systems and get them upgraded and running again. This would mean I could finally experience what I'd missed out on back then, on original hardware even.


----------



## Something whatever (May 25, 2020)

I need to buy a modded Xbox like yesterday


----------



## Captain_N (May 25, 2020)

This is gonna be used to get phantasy star online xbox version online with servers such as schthack and sylverant.


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2020)

Optimise and ennhance your xboxes latency





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The rest will come together piece by piece


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2020)

A great place to install a lba to pcie tconnector which leads out to mođded scsi controller which would have xbox dvd-rw cd cpu,dvd-rw eprom ,and xor flash soldered in to its interface and installed into a pc, certain system interrupts can be adjusted while checking the scsi device from inside the of the pc's system hărdware dêvices where the scsi device would normally be,mêmory ram shadơwing and L512 mem cachê must be set in order to enable the lba to pcie to scsi output bêtween both xbox and pc simultaniously.


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2020)

Re: Xbox Lba jumper/x86lantency ênnhancement arrangement done via lba pcie mini scsi dvd-rw eprom,dvd-rw cd cpu,xor flash out to pc shadơw ram and L2 cache (L512 cache) enable memory setting from pc's system bios,since there are lêsser of these i-386 and i-486 type pc motherboards
In nature nowadays the alternates of these
Memory configurations have beên merged togêther on one mode on current pc's and desktops called "Hardwảre Virturalisation" or 
VT mode which is used to allơw the running of multiple simulated machines which will work and arrange memory in a simular way.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2020)

Re: Xbox original Debuging With Pcie to Xbox Lpc/lba device (For Ntsc and Pal motherboards)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 18, 2022)

MVG did a video on the current state of things/results of a private alpha

Looks pretty promising. Modded xbox will be best (granted I don't know who won't have such a thing, hopefully you can restore or boot the original dash if necessary, some later versions of softmod installers considered it dead and buried so might not do dual boot any more, or bypass live blocks on dashboards) but save game exploit apparently will be provided to spit out the relevant keys to use on stock.

Twatter for the team
https://twitter.com/Insignia_Live
13 games for launch but apparently a lot more have been tested
- Counter-Strike
- Crimson Skies, and its Live-enabled demo.
- Dead or Alive Ultimate
- MechAssault, and its Live-enabled demo.
- Midtown Madness 3
- MotoGP: Online Demo
- Phantasy Star Online: Episode I & II
- Star Wars Jedi Academy
- Street Fighter Anniversary Collection
- Unreal Championship
- Whacked! (and it's XBL Starter Kit Demo)
- Xbox Live Arcade
- XIII


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jul 18, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> MVG did a video on the current state of things/results of a private alpha
> 
> Looks pretty promising. Modded xbox will be best (granted I don't know who won't have such a thing, hopefully you can restore or boot the original dash if necessary, some later versions of softmod installers considered it dead and buried so might not do dual boot any more, or bypass live blocks on dashboards) but save game exploit apparently will be provided to spit out the relevant keys to use on stock.
> 
> ...



Also been keeping close contact with one of the lead members, and they should open forms for a closed beta sometime in the future. Really cool stuff and I'm glad they're taking their time to deliver a quality revival.


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 18, 2022)

Dude, Insignia is already sounding fantastic!


----------



## cashonly (Oct 26, 2022)

Insignia is now open for email registration and it has .xbe tool for registering the console and check it’s conectivity with servers:
https://insignia.live/
https://insignia.live/connect


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 27, 2022)

cashonly said:


> Insignia is now open for email registration and it has .xbe tool for registering the console and check it’s conectivity with servers:
> https://insignia.live/
> https://insignia.live/connect


Thank you for sharing this info with us. I assume the free invitation period won't stay for long, it'll stay maybe atleast until November 15th?
I understand the reason why they chose to do so, specially now, maybe it'll change later on.. 
Just registered btw.


----------

